# Catalytic Converter/Emissions testing



## TroubleInTennessee (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello,

I'm hoping someone might have some good advice for me, as I am at a loss over my situation. I have a 2000 Nissan Maxima SE. I recently moved to the State of Tennessee, where emissions testing is required in Nashville. I brought my car in and it failed; registering a P0430 code. 

I brought the car to a shop where they replaced the catalytic converter. My understanding from both the shop owner as well as the emissions testing people is that following a repair, you have to drive your vehicle between 50-80 miles at highway speeds to get the converter to "reset". I did this following the repair, keeping it between 55-65 and put on 85 miles. I brought teh car back in for emissions testing; failed agin, this time due to "catalytic converter not being ready". So I drove another 85 miles (now up to 170), and brought it back to emissions. Failed again; cat still not ready.

Afetr the weekend I brought the car back to the shop that replaced the cat, now with 220 miles driven since the replacement. They said to being it by today, they would drive it and get the cat reset. I dropped it off this morning with 280 miles. They returned 2 hours later having driven it an additional 40 miles (now up to 320), and saying it was still not ready. Their solution at this point is for me to drive it for two more days and bring it back to them on Saturday.

I'm beside myself here. As a new resident, I have not been able to register my car because it can not pass the emissions test with the catalytic conveter not being in the ready state. I'm having a hard time believeing that after 320 miles of driving, at least 60% done on the highway, that the cat has not reset, and am seriously beginning to question the shop that replaced the cat. 

Does anyone have any thoughts/suggestions? 

Thanks,

Troubled in Tennessee


----------

